# Patina 14500 Mini and patina Grand doors



## Andre

The modmaster will release 24 of these patina 14500 Minis and some patina Grand doors. He applies 4 coats of lacquer. To be released some time next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow I so hate the look of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

I painted one of my aluminum doors today, managed to find some aluminum primer in an aerosol can.

I'll post a pic later on when I get back home. It came out really professionally I think.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I painted one of my aluminum doors today, managed to find some aluminum primer in an aerosol can.
> 
> I'll post a pic later on when I get back home. It came out really professionally I think.


Looking forward to that.


----------



## Alex

Here is my newly minted door 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here is my newly minted door
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That looks not only great, but truly professional! May we know what primer and paint you used and where available?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Alex
That looks really good on the white Reo!
Stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks @Silver and @Andre, I found a product called *Spraymate*, who have a new Etch Primer specifically designed for Aluminum that seems to perform well. And the colour I decided to go with is called "Mocha Satin". I'm doing a mosfet box build, but then I thought I may as well test the paint process on the reo door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You are a major MacGyver @Alex! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Thanks @Silver and @Andre, I found a product called *Spraymate*, who have a new Etch Primer specifically designed for Aluminum that seems to perform well. And the colour I decided to go with is called "Mocha Satin". I'm doing a mosfet box build, but then I thought I may as well test the paint process on the reo door


Thanks Alex, and the paint is also from Spraymate? Is it a specific type of paint?


----------



## Alex

@Andre, this primer is not on their website yet, but I spoke with the technical guy at the company, and he told me it's only been out for a few months. Their paint used was also a new product from the same company. Available from most hardware stores/Builders Warehouse etc. They advised me to use their paint on their primer for best results.
Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

That looks surely pro @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Thanks @Silver and @Andre, I found a product called *Spraymate*, who have a new Etch Primer specifically designed for Aluminum that seems to perform well. And the colour I decided to go with is called "Mocha Satin". I'm doing a mosfet box build, but then I thought I may as well test the paint process on the reo door



And I know what drew you to the "mocha"
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Sent from iPhone


Thanks @Alex. They have a web site (www.spraymate.co.za), but your primer is not on there yet. 

Wow, see it can also be used on stainless steel.


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Thanks @Alex. They have a web site (www.spraymate.co.za), but your primer is not on there yet.
> 
> Wow, see it can also be used on stainless steel.


@Andre, this primer is not on their website yet, but I spoke with the technical guy at the company, and he told me it's only been out for a few months. Their paint used was also a new product from the same company. Available from most hardware stores/Builders Warehouse etc. They advised me to use their paint on their primer for best results.
Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Alex, youve added another project to my ever growing vape to do list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Alex, youve added another project to my ever growing vape to do list


Same idea on this side!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, youve added another project to my ever growing vape to do list



Indeed, it was really fun. With all the info I could find, the prep work is the of the utmost importance when it comes to painting aluminum. It has to be rough sanded firstly, to add surface area. And then cleaned with a lint free cloth (very important), using a good thinner, and not turps or petrol. Then priming with about three very light coats, and leaving it to work for as long as possible, preferably about 24 hours. This ensures that the acid in the primer can fully penetrate the oxide layer of the Aluminum.

Only then do you start applying the paint layers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

Alex said:


> Here is my newly minted door


 and one more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Indeed, it was really fun. With all the info I could find, the prep work is the of the utmost importance when it comes to painting aluminum. It has to be rough sanded firstly, to add surface area. And then cleaned with a lint free cloth (very important), using a good thinner, and not turps or petrol. Then priming with about three very light coats, and leaving it to work for as long as possible, preferably about 24 hours. This ensures that the acid in the primer can fully penetrate the oxide layer of the Aluminum.
> 
> Only then do you start applying the paint layers.



Thanks for that
I may have to consult you when the time comes
I have a spare aluminium door that i would like to give a special colour to
I just need to choose the colour 

That Mocha Satin looks very good. But i wonder if it will look as good against a raw tumbled body. It looks very good in the photo against the white.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks for that
> I may have to consult you when the time comes
> I have a spare aluminium door that i would like to give a special colour to
> I just need to choose the colour
> 
> That Mocha Satin looks very good. But i wonder if it will look as good against a raw tumbled body. It looks very good in the photo against the white.



Sure thing @Silver, my photo's really don't do it justice. It looks so much better in reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spraymate's colour chart:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 
You legend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Andre, this adds more complexity to the usual colour choice for the door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Here is my newly minted door
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone





That looks epic!!

Just thought i would share a funny story here 

@Rob Fisher heard @Alex was busy building me and @Alex a DIY box mod and told me to stop stealing Reonauts from him lol , But as you can see its actualy helping him improve his reo so rob ows me a woodvil now lol (in my dreams)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> Here is my newly minted door
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



That looks gorgeous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Hmm ideas ideas.... looks great!


----------



## stevie g

@Alex if you wanted to just spray a clear coat to stop aluminum from oxidation would the primer be the right spray to use?.


----------



## Alex

Sprint said:


> @Alex if you wanted to just spray a clear coat to stop aluminum from oxidation would the primer be the right spray to use?.



Hi @Sprint, 

The primer has an off white colour. Using the clear coat on it's own would not bond to the aluminum.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

